# Pre-labour symptoms for 2nd time moms??



## AngelEyes999

Hi everyone. I am coming up for 40 weeks pregnant (second baby) and was just wondering what your pre-labour symptoms were, like 2-3 days before going into labour?? I have been having twinges very low down today and braxton hicks on and off for about a week but so far, no mucus plug or any other symptoms. I was hoping this being my second that he would maybe appear a little earlier 

xxx :flower:


----------



## mummy2shania

I thought the same wishful thinkin lol..
Constant braxton hicks
Back pain 
& Nothing!.. wish i would just get a contraction lol


----------



## stardust599

From what I've read second babies are likely to appear around the same time or just a day or two earlier than your first baby. So if you were a bit overdue you could be this time too.

Good luck both of you, I hope you have an amazing birth xx


----------



## NaturalMomma

I didnt' really have pre-labor symptoms with either of my kids. With ds2 I was in prodomal labor for 8 days, and then the day before he was born my water broke.


----------



## AngelEyes999

Yes me too...always just waiting for some kind of sign and NOTHING at all!!!! Good luck to you too, I hope your little one makes an appearance very soon  xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

following this thread as baby #2 has the potential to arrive any day now....with my first i had menstrual cramping 3 days before my water broke...but he was posterior...and this one is not, so i dont know how that plays into anything...best of luck! please update with your experience after you give birth...im very interested :D


----------



## jeanniepresto

With my first I really didnt have any until I went into labor at 38 weeks .. Here I am pregnant the third time and I thought for sure I have him by now . It's two days till I'm 38 weeks I have been having contraction and back pain just not dilating ...


----------



## AngelEyes999

Thanks everyone, I did start with diarrhoea last night and crampy feelings....urrgghhhh...so who knows!!! I really hope its today, will keep you updated for sure xxxx


----------



## Blah11

i didnt have any and was 6 days overdue so had a sweep on the thursday and was in on/off early labour for 24hrs on the saturday. i was irregularly contracting but wasnt too painful and would have breaks of an hour or 2 then theyd start again. Woke up at 1am sun morning with them again, came downstairs to watch tv and started timimg them from 3am, noticed they were more and more regular and closer together. he was born at 8.48am.

first baby was very low for a week or so then my waters randomly broke at 39 weeks and she was born 15 hours later.


----------

